# Anyone located near Walton County Florida?



## Southreefpp (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey I work for a national and they are asking me to get bids in this county. Is there anyone out there that can check it out? Looks like a double wide on a quarter acre. It's 9 hours from our office. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Is it by the beach? 

If so do you pay TRIP CHARGE? 

My weather is miserable 

Lol haha


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey I work for a national and they are asking me to get bids in this county. Is there anyone out there that can check it out? Looks like a double wide on a quarter acre. It's 9 hours from our office. 

Are you thinking , Hey I'll help out my client ? they said going the extra mile will advance my companies stature in the future or Hey, take care of this and we will owe you one ? NOT !!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not near there but I can take care of this no problem. The plane ticket is going to be around 435.00. The rental car 40.00 a day with miles. I'll need a rental trailer so figure 200.00 a week for that rental equipment at 200.00 per day and hotels for 3-4 days at 90.00 per night. 

In what reality does your "national" not have someone close? Florida is saturated with contractors. There is more to this story.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> hotels for 3-4 days at 90.00 per night.
> 
> 
> 
> In what reality does your "national" not have someone close? Florida is saturated with contractors. There is more to this story.


I'd bet 9 guys have already turned down the work.


$90 a night in Florida? Better bring the roach spray.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Southreefpp said:


> Hey I work for a national and they are asking me to get bids in this county. Is there anyone out there that can check it out? Looks like a double wide on a quarter acre. It's 9 hours from our office.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


9 hours from your office??!! Are you even located in Florida? Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi?


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

It's about 9 hours from North Carolina to Florida roughly, there's nowhere in Florida that someone in Florida wouldn't be able to reach in 9 hours unless you're driving your riding mower.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> I'd bet 9 guys have already turned down the work.
> 
> 
> $90 a night in Florida? Better bring the roach spray.



Cheap hotels don't bother me much considering some of the properties I have been in.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

NCnewbie said:


> ....there's nowhere in Florida that someone in Florida wouldn't be able to reach in 9 hours unless you're driving your riding mower.


I don't know...my mower's pretty fast.


----------



## Southreefpp (Jan 6, 2016)

Very funny guys. I turned it down since I couldn't find anyone reliable. We operate out of Miami and the company we work for pays good prices. I guess they were just giving me the option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Southreefpp said:


> Very funny guys. I turned it down since I couldn't find anyone reliable. We operate out of Miami and the company we work for pays good prices. I guess they were just giving me the option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they pay to keep information like addresses confidential? If so you should offer them a refund.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Ha, I use to live 5 minutes from there..


----------



## Southreefpp (Jan 6, 2016)

Ha!! I didn't realize it said it at the top!! ****!! Can someone delete this??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

